# uncle jimbo passt ein 26 kettenblatt?



## BigJim (20. November 2015)

Namend zusammen wollte mein jimbo erstes modell auf 10 fach antrieb umrüsten,weiss jemand ob als kleinstes kettenblatt ein 26 z passt ?bezogen auf die kettenstrebe.bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!!!!


----------



## underdog (23. November 2015)

Was hast du den jetzt für ein kleines Kettenblatt drauf und wie viel platz ist noch zur Kettenstrebe?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJim (23. November 2015)

Aktuell ein 22,schwer zu sagen hab ich noch nicht gemessen ich denke so 2 bis 3 cm


----------



## underdog (24. November 2015)

BigJim schrieb:


> Aktuell ein 22,schwer zu sagen hab ich noch nicht gemessen ich denke so 2 bis 3 cm


Hi,

2-3 cm kling doch recht viel, kannst du vielleicht ein Bild mal schicken dann kann man das besser beurteilen.
Was ich aber mal eben ausgemessen habe. Der Außendurchmesser eines 22er Kettenblattes beträgt ca. 96 mm.  Ein 26er Kettenblatt hat einen ca. 14 mm größeren Außendurchmesser. Also einfach gesagt stell dir vor ein Zahn am 22er wird 7 mm länger, wenn dann noch 3-4 mm Platz sind zwischen Kettenblatt und Strebe dann wird es wahrscheinlich passen.

mfg


----------



## BigJim (24. November 2015)

underdog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 2-3 cm kling doch recht viel, kannst du vielleicht ein Bild mal schicken dann kann man das besser beurteilen.
> Was ich aber mal eben ausgemessen habe. Der Außendurchmesser eines 22er Kettenblattes beträgt ca. 96 mm.  Ein 26er Kettenblatt hat einen ca. 14 mm größeren Außendurchmesser. Also einfach gesagt stell dir vor ein Zahn am 22er wird 7 mm länger, wenn dann noch 3-4 mm Platz sind zwischen Kettenblatt und Strebe dann wird es wahrscheinlich passen.
> ...


Erstmal danke,Foto kann ich leider nicht machen hab nur ein uralt handy☺aber wenns 14 mm sind wirds definitiv passen!!!ich werds einfach ausprobieren wenn nicht kann ich es ja umtauschen.ansonsten noch ein flotten Abend!!!


----------

